# Redwoods or Giant Sequoias



## Striin13 (Nov 4, 2001)

I live in Western North Carolina (Smokies). Will redwoods (Sequoias) grow Here? And Where Can can I get some if they will grow here?

Thanks:


----------



## Treeman14 (Nov 4, 2001)

The giant sequoia, Sequoiadendrom giganteum, the coast redwood, Sequoia sempervirens, and the dawn redwood, Metasequoia glyptostroboides, should grow in your area. Check with local nurseries for availability.


----------

